# what does a freelance artist for mac do?



## Asela88 (Jun 10, 2009)

I hope im posting this in the right place..

My friend works at a mac counter and i was hanging out with her this weekend and she was telling me how mac was looking for freelance artist..i would love to work for mac..but i honestly dont know what a freelance artist for mac means?..do ppl hire them from mac to go places and do makeup..im confused if anyone could help that would be great


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 10, 2009)

My understanding of it (mind you I'm not in the industry, I've just made friends with a MAC freelance artist)... is that you are basically "on call" for MAC when an event rolls around or people won't be at work for MAC they call you and you can accept or deny. (Not sure if they have limitations on this) You present yourself like a MAC artist, but don't have any of the real privileges like gratis makeup. 

That was just my understanding of it from a few years ago, but I'm sure stuff has changed and there are ladies here who will know exactly what it is and how it works. I found these forums to for you read through, especially if you're interested in applying:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f276/f...-artist-60227/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f194/h...lancing-81061/


----------



## Asela88 (Jun 11, 2009)

thank you so much that really helped


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 11, 2009)

MAC Freelancers, are extra help. Like for events and stuff, and sometimes if someone calls out sick or we get extra hours. So you aren't in one specific location as permanent. You get to go from location to location as hours become available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Its a good shoe in the door. I was hired off the freelance team. Good luck!


----------

